# Calculating a circular route



## BintanMan (12 Apr 2011)

Afternoon all,

I've been out a few times over the past couple of weeks, plus I finally replaced the batteries in my HRM and Cycle Computer. My rides have been fairly random and I have no real idea how many miles I'm covering (working computer will help).

Due to my slightly OCD approach to training schedules I would like to plan my routes. I don't have GPS on my bike.

Is there a way to plan some varying mileage routes using something like Google Maps?

Nick


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 Apr 2011)

BintanMan said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I've been out a few times over the past couple of weeks, plus I finally replaced the batteries in my HRM and Cycle Computer. My rides have been fairly random and I have no real idea how many miles I'm covering (working computer will help).
> 
> ...



Not sure if it's quite the functionality you want but bikehike is good - can see gradient / terrain / OS maps.
http://www.bikehike.co.uk/


----------



## carolonabike (12 Apr 2011)

Map my ride is quite good and although I find the adverts mildly irritating after a while you don't see them anymore.

http://www.mapmyride.com


----------



## aberal (12 Apr 2011)

Or Bikemap. Less adverts and a bit more user friendly I found. But either map my ride or bikemap are good. 

http://www.bikemap.net/


----------



## fimm (12 Apr 2011)

You can also do it with google maps - just get directions from A to B and then back to A, and then drag the two halves of the route out to form a circular route. This is useful because you can tweak it to get just the distance you want.


----------



## Zoiders (12 Apr 2011)

I used the free cycling map from the tourist information office and a compass/bit of string.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Apr 2011)

I've started using Gmaps Pedometer 

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/


----------



## zoxed (13 Apr 2011)

BintanMan said:


> ... I would like to plan my routes. I don't have GPS on my bike...


Fear note: cyclists were planning routes long before GPS was invented ;-)


----------



## Shrim (13 Apr 2011)

Hi,

I use http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/ and find it quite good.


----------



## Globalti (13 Apr 2011)

Invest in the 1 in 25,000 Ordnance Survey map of your area, you won't regret it. You will see all kinds of rides you can't see on the web. Looking at maps on the web is like reading a big paper map by looking down a long cardboard tube.

It's really easy to calculate distances with an OS map. Just follow the route counting EVERY time it crosses a blue kilometer grid line. That includes when the route just crosses then re-crosses a line. Halve the number and that's your distance in miles. Dunno why it works but it does and the longer the route the more accurate it becomes. 

Simples.


----------



## BintanMan (19 Apr 2011)

Globalti said:


> Invest in the 1 in 25,000 Ordnance Survey map of your area, you won't regret it. You will see all kinds of rides you can't see on the web. Looking at maps on the web is like reading a big paper map by looking down a long cardboard tube.
> 
> It's really easy to calculate distances with an OS map. Just follow the route counting EVERY time it crosses a blue kilometer grid line. That includes when the route just crosses then re-crosses a line. Halve the number and that's your distance in miles. Dunno why it works but it does and the longer the route the more accurate it becomes.
> 
> Simples.



This is going to sound pathetic, but where is the best place to buy an OS map? I've tried a few google results but had no luck.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (19 Apr 2011)

BintanMan said:


> This is going to sound pathetic, but where is the best place to buy an OS map? I've tried a few google results but had no luck.



If you know which one you want, ebay'll do it.
Else Blackwells in Oxford have a section, including a print-your-own (!).
Or here
http://www.shop.ordnancesurveyleisu...maps/paper-maps-ordnance-survey-great-britain


----------



## HLaB (19 Apr 2011)

There's tons of them out there but I like www.bikely.com for its simplicity.
www.ridewithgps.com for it features (you don't need gps)
or www.cyclestreets.net if I want somebody else to do the planning.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2011)

Globalti said:


> Invest in the 1 in 25,000 Ordnance Survey map of your area, you won't regret it. You will see all kinds of rides you can't see on the web. Looking at maps on the web is like reading a big paper map by looking down a long cardboard tube.


1:25,000 OS maps are great for mountain biking and walking but they are a bit too detailed for road cycling (you pay for the unnecessary detail with reduced area of coverage).

I suggest the Landranger series at 1:50,000 resolution for the road. 

OS maps aren't much use for towns and cities, but are perfect for country rides. For towns and cities, get an A-Z!


----------



## BintanMan (19 Apr 2011)

SavageHoutkop said:


> If you know which one you want, ebay'll do it.
> Else Blackwells in Oxford have a section, including a print-your-own (!).
> Or here
> http://www.shop.ordn...y-great-britain



Great stuff! In typical fashion the routes I like (avoiding using major roads) span two OS maps. No worries as they are both useful to have anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2011)

BintanMan said:


> Great stuff! In typical fashion the routes I like (avoiding using major roads) span two OS maps. No worries as they are both useful to have anyway.


You can go here on the OS website and get your own custom map printed with anywhere you like in the centre!


----------



## subaqua (19 Apr 2011)

WHsmith sell em and sometimes have 3 for 2 offers on . I am not far off the complete country now , although i suspect some of the earlier ones may need replacing as new roads open. 

I have CDO which is obsessive compulsive disorder but alphabetically like it should be !


----------



## cloggsy (19 Apr 2011)

I use the 'Directions' feature in Google Maps to plan my routes


----------



## zacklaws (19 Apr 2011)

Have a look at the following site and have a play about, you may be able to print off the areas of an OS map that you only need:-

http://www.maptasm.com/


----------

